# Charlie the Unicorn Discussion



## kyeugh (Jan 12, 2013)

I came across the lyrics for the millipede song and decided that TCoD needs more Charlie.  Here are the lyrics.



Spoiler: Millipede Song



I am the Millipede
I am amazing
I command you to
gaze upon my face
You'll never find someone 
charming as I am
I'm the swankiest bug out in space

I'm a star 
I'm a god
I'm a thing to behold
There are none as resplendent as I
With my sleek little legs
and my three hundred eggs
of my majesty none can deny

Because
I am the millipede 
I am mysterious
When I vanish
I never leave a trace

You will not find a bug 
with such illusions
I'm a creature 
of fathomless grace

(Background singers)

I am the millipede 
I am the champion
no one else in the universe
keeps pace
You'll never find someone 
quite so enchanting
While I'm here there's
just no second place

I'm a idol
a King
I'm an object of awe
There is none 
quite so gleaming as I
I've got glamour to spare
You are right 
when you stare
I'm the who, what, when, where, and the why
(Join me!)

I am the millipede
I am astounding
wisdom flows from my personage
like lace
You'll never find some darling as I am
I'm the swankiest
Tutelary pest
Certainly best dressed
Bug out in space!
*Explodes*


----------



## Dar (Jan 12, 2013)

...
...
...
*STARFISH LOVES YOU!*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe the 1st was the first YouTube video I ever watched.

Oh, and put a banana in your ear
(You will never be happy if you live your life in fear)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 12, 2013)

Dear god, the underwater pokemon rap is amazing.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone remember when the Demented Cartoon Movie was the greatest thing on the internet?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 12, 2013)

vaguely


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 13, 2013)

i had no idea people still watched this! i feel old.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 13, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> i had no idea people still watched this! i feel old.


They just made another one, which is why I brought it up.  Yes, I felt old when I found there was a new one, and I'm twelve.  o_O


----------

